# Profibus bricht zusammen



## Elektri(c)ker (28 Oktober 2007)

Erstmal ein großes Hallo in die Gemeinde.

Ich habe folgendes Problem: In einer Anlage mit 2 Frequenzumrichtern (Motorleitungen zusammen mit der Profibusleitung in einer Schleppkette) bricht , sobald der Leistungsteil eines der beiden Frequenzumrichter einschaltet, der Bus zusammen bis der FU wieder abschaltet. Das Urige an der Sache ist, daß die Anlage ansich ca. 2 Wochen ohne Probleme lief. Die beiden angeschloßenen Motoren sind mit 5,5 kW auch nicht besonders groß. 
Man muß sich vorstellen, das die Überraschung ziemlich groß war, als am nächsten Morgen die Anlage keinen Mucks mehr tat.

Für konstruktive Vorschläge in alle Richtungen bin ich immer offen.


----------



## gravieren (28 Oktober 2007)

Hi

Haben die Motoren eine "Bremse"  ?


Falls ja, sollte es "Testweise" möglich sein diese "auszuklemmen".
(Permanent zu lösen, z.b. mit einem separatem Netzteil)


Tritt dann der Fehler noch auf  ?


----------



## Sockenralf (28 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

die Motorleitungen sind geschirmt?
und auch richtig aufgelegt?

dto die Busleitung?



MfG


----------



## HDD (28 Oktober 2007)

Servus,
prüfe mal die Leitungen hat sich da in der kette was verwurschtelt?
Hast du mal die Fu getauscht?
Hatte auch mal einen SEW Fu bei dem die schnittstelle kaputt war.
Sind da Klemmen in der Busleitung ?

HDD


----------



## Elektri(c)ker (28 Oktober 2007)

@gravieren
Die Motoren haben beide Bremsen, die jedoch nicht über die FUs gehen, sondern separat über eine ET200M geschaltet werden (Schnelleinfallend). Ausprobieren ob es ohne Bremse besser geht kann ich zu Zeit nicht (derzeitige Entfernung zur Anlage ca. 350km).

@Sockenralf
Die Motorleitungen sind (leider) nicht abgeschirmt - Chef wollte sparen  - sind aber richtig aufgelegt - ebenso die Busleitung.
Eine Einstreuung vermute ich eigentlich auch, bleibt nur die Frage warum dann dieser Fehler nicht schon vorher aufgetreten ist? 

@HDD
Verwurschtelt ist nichts. Ich habe die komplette Schleppleitung schon kontrolliert. Habe zum Testen einen FU komplett aus dem Projekt entfernt und vom Bus abgenommen trozdem wird beim Einschalten des Leistungsteils (per Hand) der Bus gestört - noch ein Pluspunkt für Abschirmungsproblem - und Busklemmen sind soweit keine vorhanden. Am letzten Gerät vor der Schleppkette sitzt ein AMS200 mit M12 Steckern.

Ich habe auch die Busleitung durchgemessen und (in der Mitte getrennt) auf beiden Seiten 206Ohm bzw. 218Ohm gemessen. Zudem habe ich die Schleppleitung für einen Motor durch eine provisorische Leitung ersetzt, damit lief die Anlage wieder, was also wieder auf ein Abschirmungsproblem deuten würde. Bliebe nur die Frage (s.o.) warum jetzt.


----------



## godi (28 Oktober 2007)

Elektri(c)ker schrieb:


> Die Motorleitungen sind (leider) nicht abgeschirmt - Chef wollte sparen  - sind aber richtig aufgelegt - ebenso die Busleitung.
> Eine Einstreuung vermute ich eigentlich auch, bleibt nur die Frage warum dann dieser Fehler nicht schon vorher aufgetreten ist?


 
Die Motorleitungen von Motoren mit FU müssen geschirmt sein!!!
Also unbedingt neu Leitungen mit Schirm verlegen und Schirm am FU großflächig auflegen!

Warum die Anlage 2 Wochen lang gelaufen ist? Eher zufall...
Vielleicht war vorher das Buskabel weit genung von den Motorkabeln weg und dann ist es durch die Bewegung der Schleppkette zu den Motorkabeln gekommen.

godi


----------



## Elektri(c)ker (28 Oktober 2007)

Irgenwie habe ich mir diese Antwort schon gedacht!
Nun liegt es an meinem Chef - er wird wohl nicht drum herum kommen - neue Leitung zu bestellen.

@godi 
Die Leitungen lagen die ganze Zeit über gleich.

Ich Danke allen die sich über mein Problem Gedanken gemacht haben.


----------



## godi (28 Oktober 2007)

Auf welche Geschwindigkeit ist eigentlich der Profibus eingestellt?
Du kannst ja noch notfalls wenn möglich die Geschwindigkeit herunterstellen und es so Probieren... (sollte aber keine Dauerlösung sein)


----------



## MW (28 Oktober 2007)

Elektri(c)ker schrieb:


> Die Motorleitungen sind (leider) nicht abgeschirmt - Chef wollte sparen


 
Das is ja nen toller Chef, der hat ja scheinbar nicht wirklich nen schimmer von elektrik
(der versucht bestimmt auch eine in eine Steckdose geflüchtete Spinne mit ner Büroklammer zujagen :-D  )  


Sonst stimme ich Godi zu, ich würd das auch für nen Zufall halten, das dass lange gut ging


----------



## MSB (28 Oktober 2007)

Da es ja gerade in Schleppketten gelegentlich nicht ohne ist,
ein Kabel zu tauschen gäbe es noch die Möglichkeit am
FU Ausgangsdrosseln anzuschließen.

Also Sinusfilter zu verwenden.
Dann kann im Normalfall ebenfalls auf geschirmte Leitungen verzichtet werden.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Elektri(c)ker (28 Oktober 2007)

@godi 
Der Bus ist auf 1,5Mbit eingestellt. Aber eine dauerhafte Lösung ist natürlich schöner. "Mal eben" ausprobieren ist auf die Entfernung (s.o.) gesehen auch nicht besonders angenehm. 

@MW
Watt soll man machen ? Mehr als ihn darauf hinweisen geht nicht.

Mein Kollege hat es ihm zu Beginn des Projektes schon gesagt das es Probleme geben könnte. Aber er hat nur abgewunken: "Das geht schon!" 
Er hat nicht das Problem dem Kunden vor Ort klar zu machen, das die Anlage so nicht funktioniert.

Troz allem einen schönen Abend noch.

Gruß Erik


----------



## Elektri(c)ker (28 Oktober 2007)

@MSB
Da ich die Leitung sowieso neu gemacht habe ärgert es mich um so mehr mir jetzt darüber Gedanken machen zu müssen. Aber ein guter Tipp.

Gruß Erik


----------



## MW (28 Oktober 2007)

Elektri(c)ker schrieb:


> @MW
> Watt soll man machen ? Mehr als ihn darauf hinweisen geht nicht.
> 
> Mein Kollege hat es ihm zu Beginn des Projektes schon gesagt das es Probleme geben könnte. Aber er hat nur abgewunken: "Das geht schon!"
> Er hat nicht das Problem dem Kunden vor Ort klar zu machen, das die Anlage so nicht funktioniert.


 
PS: Hat ja nich jeder so nen guten Chef wie ich :sb15: :lol:


----------



## Elektri(c)ker (28 Oktober 2007)

Nun, ich habe nie bestritten das es auch glückliche Menschen gibt.

So, nun bin ich aber raus. 

Gute Nacht, Erik


----------



## mega_ohm (29 Oktober 2007)

Ich ärgere mich schon seit fast 2 Jahren mit einem immer wieder sporadisch auftretenden Profibus- Fehler rum.
Der Fehler tritt auf, es kommt eine Meldung "Bus-Station 3 oder 5 oder 4711" ausgefallen.
Sofort nach dem Auftreten kann man die "StörQuit- Taste" betätigen.. und danach läuft die Anlage wieder 1 Schicht oder 3 Monate... ohne das der Fehler wieder auftritt.
Ich hatte gesucht... immer wieder irgendwas gefunden (Schirm in einem Stecker nicht richtig aufgelegt, Klemmstellen lose, fehlende Erdung.... etc.).
Immer dachte ich, jetzt hab' ichs gefunden, weil danach wieder für einen größeren Zeitraum Ruhe war.

Nebenbei hatte ich mal meinen Chef überzeugt, ein Bus- Meßgerät anzuschaffen. Ich bekam eine Produktschulung für so ein Meßgerät.
Da ich mir sicher war, daß grundsätzlich irgendwo "der Wurm drinn ist", bestand ich auf eine "Schulung vor Ort".
Das Ergebnis war erstaunlich:
Es wurde die Fehlerstelle eingemessen, der Pegel geprüft.... und tatsächlich wurde in einem Kabelkanal ein Stecker gefunden, der als "Kabelverlängerung" diente >>> der angeblich (ich war nicht dabei) terminiert war.
Bisher war ich der Meinung (und habe es auch schon mehrfach erlebt):
Wenn der Widerstand ausgangsseitig an einem Bus-Stecker gegen Masse geschaltet wurde, wurden alle nachfolgenden Stationen nicht mehr gefunden, der Busfehler wurde an der Simatic- CPU (3xx oder 4xx) angezeigt.
Die Anlage mit diesem Stecker (der bei der Erstinstallation schon mit 'reingewachsen' sein mußte) läuft aber seit nun mehr als 3 Jahren (mit eben mal diesem Problem oder auch wochenlang fehlerfrei).

*Meine Frage:*
Gibt es sowas ?
Und wenn ja, wie ist es erklärbar.


----------



## Elektri(c)ker (29 Oktober 2007)

Es gibt Dinge zwischen Himmel und Erde die sich mit Logik und einfachen Schlußfolgerungen nicht erklären lassen. Ich für meinen Teil habe noch nie erlebt, das sich ein Bus-Teilnehmer hinter einem terminierten Busstecker gemeldet hat. :!:


----------



## Bender25 (29 Oktober 2007)

Hab jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen. Sprich ich weiß nicht was schon alles geschrieben wurde. 
Ein bzw mehrere FU´s in einer Anlage spuckten Sporadisch irgend etwas auf den Bus, sodas die ganze Anlage still stand ( ET200 Baugruppen erkannten ebenfalls einen fehler) Bis wir dann vom Hersteller einen Tip bekommen haben die FU´s mit einem sehr großen Querschnitt zusätzlich zu Erden. Seither ist ruhe.


----------



## dtsclipper (29 Oktober 2007)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> "Kabelverlängerung" diente >>> der angeblich (ich war nicht dabei) terminiert war.
> Bisher war ich der Meinung (und habe es auch schon mehrfach erlebt):
> Wenn der Widerstand ausgangsseitig an einem Bus-Stecker gegen Masse geschaltet wurde, wurden alle nachfolgenden Stationen nicht mehr gefunden, der Busfehler wurde an der Simatic- CPU (3xx oder 4xx) angezeigt.
> Die Anlage mit diesem Stecker (der bei der Erstinstallation schon mit 'reingewachsen' sein mußte) läuft aber seit nun mehr als 3 Jahren (mit eben mal diesem Problem oder auch wochenlang fehlerfrei).
> ...


 
Der Terminator wirkt nur bei aktiven Teilnehmern !!!!

griele Füße dtsclipper


----------



## Dumbledore (29 Oktober 2007)

Elektri(c)ker schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil habe noch nie erlebt, das sich ein Bus-Teilnehmer hinter einem terminierten Busstecker gemeldet hat. :!:


 
Ich würde mal davon ausgehen, dass die Abschlusswiderstände bei einem "Stecker der als Verlängerung dient" ins Nirwana führen. Sie liegen ja sonst über 390 Ohm an +5V (Pin 6) bzw. 0V (Pin 5) und diese Pins sind bei einer "Verlängerung" ja gar nicht belegt, da dort wohl nur RxD/TxD und Screen aufgelegt sind.

Insofern war das Kabel gar nicht terminiert sondern nur über die 220 Ohm an A und B belastet ...

Gruss Michael

Edit : blah, war zu langsam


----------



## MeTh (29 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

abgesehen von den bisher geschriebenen Beiträgen haben wir in an unserem Profibbusbakel auch immer einen Feritkern außen rum.

Senkt deutlich die Hochfrequente Spannung auf dem Schirm (zusätzliche Entstärung).

In unserem Betrieb wird da auch erst seid kurzem darauf geachtet, EMV
ist bei uns aber seit einem Problem am Bus groß geschrieben.

Wenn zu uns eine Firma kommen würde, die nicht mal die FU Motorenkabel mit Schirm ausliefern würde, die hätten glaube ich kein langes Gastspiel.

Vielleicht kannst du deinem Chef aus Sicht der Kunden und auch aus Sicht der Kosten (alles Doppelt bestellen, doppelte Arbeit, ...) ein bischen 
"EMV-Erziehen".

Bei uns hat's ganz gut geklappt.
Viel Erfolg mit deiner Anlage und mit deinem Chef.
MeTh


----------



## jabba (29 Oktober 2007)

MeTh schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst du deinem Chef aus Sicht der Kunden und auch aus Sicht der Kosten (alles Doppelt bestellen, doppelte Arbeit, ...) ein bischen
> "EMV-Erziehen".


 
Wieso Kunde, wer hat den die CE-Erklärung unterschrieben, wie sieht es mit der EMV-Richtlinie aus. Wo ist die Anlage aufgebaut, welche Funktenstörklasse ist notwendig. Wurden die Herstellerangaben erfüllt....
Fragen üder Fragen.
Man kann darüber diskutieren obe einseitig oder beidseitig , weil es zeitweise unterschiedliche Vorgaben gab, aber kein Schirm, nee nee nee.

Von wann ist denn die Anlage, seit dem 1.10.2007 gelten neu verschärfte EMV Richtlinien.


----------



## Andreas (29 Oktober 2007)

Hi,

Puh, das hört sich ja alles echt nicht Witzig an.
Aber mal unter uns: Wer verbaut denn bitteschön ungeschirmte Motorleitungen hinter einem FU? (Außer natür wenn ein Filter dahinter sitzt)
Ich kenn auch ein paar Firmen die das bei uns schonmal gemmacht haben, nach einigen Stunden kompletten Produktionsausfall ist dann rausgekommen das 4 Leitungen ungeschirmt waren, 2 Stecker waren mit Drahtresten zugemüllt und eine Strecke hatte über 300 Meter in einem 1,5MBit Netz...
Das war net wirklich Lustig.

Ich überlege mir jetzt in Zukunft Profinet mit Baumstruktur in allen größeren Sachen zu verlangen. Hat den klaren Vorteil wenn sich mal ein Teilnehmer abmeldet dann bleiben wenigstens die restlichen...

Andreas


----------



## mega_ohm (30 Oktober 2007)

Dumbledore schrieb:


> Ich würde mal davon ausgehen, dass die Abschlusswiderstände bei einem "Stecker der als Verlängerung dient" ins Nirwana führen. Sie liegen ja sonst über 390 Ohm an +5V (Pin 6) bzw. 0V (Pin 5) und diese Pins sind bei einer "Verlängerung" ja gar nicht belegt, da dort wohl nur RxD/TxD und Screen aufgelegt sind.
> 
> Insofern war das Kabel gar nicht terminiert sondern nur über die 220 Ohm an A und B belastet ...
> 
> Gruss Michael


Ich habe mal ein kleinwenig gesucht und leider nicht gefunden, wo genau der Abschlußwiderstand (vermutlich die 390 Ohm) und wo die 220 Ohm beschalten sind.
Werden die 220 Ohm zum Entkoppeln genutzt oder für was sind die gut ?

Die Erklärung klingt aber sehr plausibel und ich verstehe sie auch 
Ich entnehme daraus, daß jede Blechkiste, auf die der Schirm aufgelegt wird und in der Kiste 2 Lüsterklemmen... die bessere Lösung gewesen wären ?
Oder ist es üblich, Profibus-Stecker als "Leitungsverlängerung" zu nehmen ?

Ich habe mal ein Bildchen angehangen. Vielleicht könntest Du ja mal die beiden Widerstände einmalen. (Einfach eine Freihandlinie reicht. Ich weiß ja was es bedeuten soll )


----------



## Dumbledore (30 Oktober 2007)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein kleinwenig gesucht und leider nicht gefunden, wo genau der Abschlußwiderstand (vermutlich die 390 Ohm) und wo die 220 Ohm beschalten sind.
> ...
> Die Erklärung klingt aber sehr plausibel und ich verstehe sie auch
> Ich entnehme daraus, daß jede Blechkiste, auf die der Schirm aufgelegt wird und in der Kiste 2 Lüsterklemmen... die bessere Lösung gewesen wären ?
> Oder ist es üblich, Profibus-Stecker als "Leitungsverlängerung" zu nehmen ?


 
google ist dein Freund ... gibt hier z.B. folgenden link

http://www.softing.com/home/de/industrial-automation/support/faqs/profibus-dp/general.php

dort ist ein schönes Diagramm zu finden ...

Und was die Verlängerung betrifft: eigentlich sind Verlängerungen gar nicht zulässig, wegen der entstehenden Reflektionen. Wenn sie denn gar nicht zu vermeiden sind, dann am besten mit (abgeschirmten) Steckern in denen der Schirm nicht unterbrochen wird (was in der Praxis das Problem ist, auch bei den genannten "Lüsterklemmen"). Und natürlich ohne Abschlusswiderstände aller Art 

Gruss Michael


----------



## mega_ohm (1 November 2007)

Dumbledore schrieb:


> google ist dein Freund ... gibt hier z.B. folgenden link
> 
> http://www.softing.com/home/de/industrial-automation/support/faqs/profibus-dp/general.php
> Gruss Michael


Ich habe diesen Link gelesen....
und er (der Link) ist nicht sehr aussagekräftig !

Ich habe mal die Widerstände an einem Profibus-DP- Stecker gemessen:
Versuchsvoraussetzung:
- Stecker Profibus-DP von Siemens
- Meßgerät (Amprobe)
- keine Profibus- Leitung, kein Gerät angeschlossen => Werkstatt-(Labor)versuch

Folgende Widerstandsmessungen wurde durchgeführt:
- INPUT A => OUT A ... 0,002 Ohm (un-terminiert)
IN A => OUT A ... >> gegen unendlich Ohm (terminiert)
- INPUT B => OUT B ... 0,002 Ohm (un-terminiert)
IN B => OUT B ... >> gegen unendlich Ohm (terminiert)
- INPUT A => OUT B ... >> gegen unendlich Ohm (un-terminiert wie terminiert)
- INPUT B => OUT A ... >> gegen unendlich Ohm (un-terminiert wie terminiert)

Die Sub-D-9 Pins des Steckers waren bei keiner Messung belegt !!

Folgendes muß ich dazu noch schreiben:
Meine berufl. Voraussetzung: Ich habe bei einem EVU gelernt, kenne die Grundlagen von Leitungs-/ Kabelmessungen zwecks Fehlersuche.
- Nachdem die Messungen von dieser ext. Firma durchgeführt wurden (Zeitrahmen> 5h, die Messungen konnten nur während des Stillstands der Anlage durchgeführt werden.)
Es wurde von Busstation 1 (Schaltschrank) gegen Busstation 16 (Letzte lt. Bus-Plan) begonnen, danach der Fehler gegensätzlich der Meßstelle eingegrenzt. (Stat2= [BUS-STATION 2] > Stat15, Stat3> Stat14... usw.)
Ich hätte Stat1 gegen Stat16 als erste Messung, danach Stat1 gegen Stat8, danach Stat8> Stat16 gemessen... Danach hätte man m.M. eher einen einschränkenden Meßweg gefunden.
Das ist aber keine Kritik, sondern nur meine persönliche Meinung !
Bleibend sind die Meßergebnisse, die die Firma durchgeführt und protokolliert hat, die Meßwerte jeder einzelnen Busstrecke sind für die Zukunft auch Gold wert.

Nun nochmals zum Anfang:
Tatsache ist... wir (das elt. Inst.- Personal) hatten "nur" sporadisch mit dieser Anlage >Bus- Probleme< !!!
Die Anlage 'lief' wochen-,monatelang ohne Probleme und es kam manchmal, eher selten innerhalb von einer Schicht (8h) zu Fehlerhäufungen, die jedem Arbeitsvorbereiter (Controller) nach Sichtung der Produktionsdaten einen Fast-Totalausfall aufzeigen.

Ich habe die Widerstands- Meßwerte des 'angeblichen Verursachers [Profibus-DP- Stecker als Leitungsverlängerung verwendet]' mal aufnotiert... und hoffe auf weiteren 'geistigen Input'.

UND... 
- ich verstehe (für mich ist es noch nicht logisch erklärbar) das Problem (welches von einer Fremdfirma scheinbar behoben wurde) noch nicht !!!
>>> Profibus-stecker gefunden > Terminierungs-Widerstand ausgeschaltet und alles ist schick... Die Anlage lief vorher seit 3 Jahren, der Ausfall von Busstationen war mal weniger, mal nerviger.


----------



## ybbs (1 November 2007)

Alle Siemensstecker die ich kenne, trennen den Bus beim Terminieren auf. D.h. "In" wird von "Out" getrennt und "In" wird wie in den Beispielbildern beschaltet.


----------



## mega_ohm (2 November 2007)

ybbs schrieb:


> Alle Siemensstecker die ich kenne, trennen den Bus beim Terminieren auf. D.h. "In" wird von "Out" getrennt und "In" wird wie in den Beispielbildern beschaltet.


Das war auch mein Kenntnisstand.

Mich hatte (und danach hatte ich gefragt) verwirrt, daß (ob man es nun macht oder nicht => ICH HABE ES NICHT installiert, mußte als instandhaltender Elektriker aber erstmal damit leben) eine Firma, die ihre Meßtechnik verkaufen will (obwohl ich ein bedeutend besseres Profibus-DP- Meßinstrument, welches online messen kann) gerade einen Busstecker als Fehlerquelle für sporadisch !!! (die sind mal da... und wochenlang nicht) auftretende Fehler ausgemacht hat.
Ich habe den Namen der Firma nie genannt, werde mich auch davor in Zukunft hüten.

*Tatsache ist:* Seit dem Einmessen des Fehlers (der terminierte Stecker in einem Kabelkanal, der als Leitungsverlängerung dienen sollte) ist erstmal wieder Ruhe im System
*Ab**er:* Diesen Zustand (Anlage funktioniert ohne Stationsausfälle) hatte ich bestimmt 20x vorher auch schon, nachdem ich die Schirmungswiderstände des gesamten Profibus-DP-Systems gemessen hatte, alle Stecker und Mot.-Rückführungen (auch Profibus) nachgeprüft und teilweise ersetzt hatte.
-zig Niederohm- Messungen ergaben, daß die Anlage an jedem erdenklichen Punkt das gleiche Erdpotential bezieht und der Widerstand fast gegen 0 geht. Es wurden auf der kompletten Anlagenlänge Erdseile (240 qmm Alu) gezogen, die zusätzlich zu der normalen, von der Masch.bau- Firma berechneten Erdung, angeschlossen sind. Der Leitungsweg zum nächsten MS- Trafo beträgt höchstens 50m !!

Nachdem hier 390 Ohm und 220 Ohm aufgetaucht sind, habe ich nochmals den Widerstand eines Profibus-DP- Steckers in "unangestecktem" Zustand gemessen. (Versuchsaufbau wurde von mir beschrieben)
Meine Meinung ,durch die Meßergebnisse erhärtet, ist: Die Firma hat vielleicht ein Problem gefunden... die Lösung ist es nicht.
Ich denke aber nicht nur problem- sondern lösungsorientiert.

Ich bin nach meinen bisherigen Kenntnissen und diesen, von mir durchgeführten Messungen überzeugt: Ein terminierter Profibus-DP- Stecker läßt keine "Bits mehr purzeln"... an der Stelle ist Endstation und meine bisherige Erfahrung bewahrheitet sich: Nachfolgende Busstationen können (Widerstand => gegen unendlich) nicht mehr gefunden werden.

_________________________________________________________
Sollte meine Erkenntnis Fehler enthalten, bitte ich, nicht nur Links zu senden, sondern zu erklären !
Ich bin lernfähig.


----------



## centipede (2 November 2007)

> UND...
> - ich verstehe (für mich ist es noch nicht logisch erklärbar) das Problem (welches von einer Fremdfirma scheinbar behoben wurde) noch nicht !!!
> >>> Profibus-stecker gefunden > Terminierungs-Widerstand ausgeschaltet und alles ist schick... Die Anlage lief vorher seit 3 Jahren, der Ausfall von Busstationen war mal weniger, mal nerviger.


Da ich in meinem Berufsleben schon einige Busmessungen an Profibussystemen gemacht habe, kann ich dir sagen, dass es nichts außergewöhnliches ist wenn eine Anlage in diesem Zustand 3 Jahre läuft.
Du schreibst ja selber, dass es immer wieder zu Störungen gekommen ist.

Zu dem Thema mit der Verlängerung im Kanal. Normalerweise ist es kein Problem eine Busleitung mit *einem *Busstecker zu verlängern (ich mache sowas nicht).
Die eingeschaltete Terminierung, genau genommen der 220Ohm Widerstand, dämpft aber das Signal, so dass es hier schon sein kann, dass deine Analge nun wieder läuft nachdem der Widerstand abgeschaltet wurde.
Die 390Ohm Widerstände dienen dazu im Ruhezustand (kein Telegramm) eine sogenannte Idlespannung auf dem Bus zu erzeugen.

Diese Spannung bewegt sich bei Messung von B gegen A so um die 1,2Volt.
Dies kann natürlich nur funktionieren wenn die Stecker an einem Teilnehmer angeschlossen sind und die Versorgungsspannung eingeschaltet ist.

Gruß Centi


----------



## ybbs (2 November 2007)

Sorry, da habe ich wohl die Schilderung Deines Versuchs fehlinterpretiert.

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hatten wir früher, also ganz ganz früher Profibusstecker die beim Einschalten des Abshlußwiderstandes den 2. Busabgang nicht auftrennten. Hier würde wie von centipede bereits erwähnt der Bus mit dem zusätzlichen Widerstand belastet.

Weisst Du welcher Stecker verwendet wurde? Wurde dieser Entfernt oder lediglich der Abschluß geöffnet?


----------



## mega_ohm (3 November 2007)

centipede schrieb:


> Da ich in meinem Berufsleben schon einige Busmessungen an Profibussystemen gemacht habe, kann ich dir sagen, dass es nichts außergewöhnliches ist wenn eine Anlage in diesem Zustand 3 Jahre läuft.
> Du schreibst ja selber, dass es immer wieder zu Störungen gekommen ist.


Ja.... die Störungen im Profibus-DP zu erkennen.... das ist recht einfach.
Das zu Erkennen war sogar mir möglich: Die Anlage tut nix mehr... Streik der Automaten ???
Vorsorglich habe ich mal die Terminatrix um "Rat" gebeten  

Meine eigentliche Frage war:
Die Anlage bleibt einfach unkontrolliert stehen, bringt teils recht verwirrende Fehlermeldungen auf die HMI.
WARUM ????

Mir ging es um die Ursachenforschung.
Ich habe meinen "Meßaufbau" genau beschrieben.

Ich weiß (das hatte ich ja schon mehrfach geschrieben), daß erstmal wieder der BUS funktioniert. Dieses Ergebnis hatte ich aber schon 4711- mal !!
Ich habe gemessen... an einem "!unplugged" Profibus-DP- Stecker !
Die Meßwerte habe ich hier veröffentlicht !

_Ich bei all meinen Messungen habe keine 390, 220 oder auch sonst welche Ohm-se gesehen._

Ich habe nur Widerstände gegen Null (0,02- 0,06 Ohm) oder gegen "unendlich" (mehr als 999 Megaohm) gemessen.
Meine Meßwerte (!) lassen mich eben gerade an der Lösung (es soll ein Stecker, terminiert, gewesen sein) zweifeln.
Derzeit ist das Problem abgefrühstückt... (das war es aber die 3 Jahre vorher auch schon !)

Ich bin gespannt... (*und wäre der Erste*, der sich freut, wenn das Problem DIESES MAL TATSÄCHLICH gelöst !!! wäre...  [wie oft hatte ich schon vorher geglaubt, dieses erstrebenswerte Ziel erreicht zu haben].. )

Ich habe schon sehr viel Zeit und Fragen in Fachforen gesteckt, um dieses Problem mir zumindest einigermaßen zugängig zu machen. Ich hätte aus der Richtung HF-Technik (da kenne ich mich fast gar nicht aus) eine Erklärung erhofft. Widerstände kann ich messen, das bekomme ich als gelernter Elektriker gerade noch hin !!!


----------



## centipede (3 November 2007)

> _Ich bei all meinen Messungen habe keine 390, 220 oder auch sonst welche Ohm-se gesehen._


_
Die Widerstände kannst du auch nur messen, wenn kein Teilnehmer angesteckt ist. Du hast ansonten ja noch die Innenwiderstande der Anschaltungen.
Ansonsten bekommst du solche Zusatzwiderstande messtechnisch mit dem Oszilloskop raus. Die Rechteckspannung macht dann an der Waagerechten einen Sprung nach unten.

Jetzt habe ich mir nochmals deine Messungen durchgelesen, du misst ja A gegen A und B gegen B. Ich denke du solltest A gegen B messen und du wirst 220Ohm messen. Ansonsten sind deine Messergebnisse ja richtig, nur völlig sinnfrei

Gruß Centi
_


----------



## GobotheHero (3 November 2007)

Richtig, du musst A gegen B messen.
Und zwar den Eingang, da ja die A' und B' weggeschaltet werden. Du kannst auch die 390Ohm gegen die 5V oder die 0V messen !
Das sollte auch ein Elektriker schaffen =)

Zu deinem Problem mit den Steckern: Also es gibt viele verschiedene Versionen. Ich hatte es selber auch schon mal, das eine Terminierung eingeschaltet war und der Bus noch lief. Ich hab mich nicht schlecht gewundert. Naja, das ding umgeswitched und der Bus lief weiter. Mir ist das nur beiläufig aufgefallen. Ich hatte auch schon einen Bus der nicht Terminiert war und noch lief. Ein paar Jahre Später hatte ich bei der Inbetriebnahme einen Bus der gar nicht lief und da lernte ich dann auch die Stecker kennen die die Leitungen trennen =). Halt so ein AHA! erlebnis. =)
Wenn der Bus also doppelt Terminiert ist, wird er mehr belastet (das senden/empfangen ist nicht mehr so einfach, alle Baugruppen müssen mehr leisten) es kann aber durchaus funktionieren. Die Dämpfung der Reflexionen kann funtionieren, muss aber nicht. Es gibt aber auch noch Stecker für >1,5MBit .. die haben wohl zusätzliche Induktivitäten drin. Ich habe gehört das es auch noch "aktive" Busterminierer gibt, die eine Spannungsversorgung brauchen.
Wenn du also einen Bus mehrfach terminierst und einen Stecker hast der nicht trennt, dann kann das funktionieren, aber es ist nicht sicher das alle Reflexionen im Kabel so Gedämpft werden, das es auch immer Hinhaut.
Da können Vibrationen, veränderte Übergangswiderstände oder sontiges zu einem Busausfall führen.
Ich hatte auch schon mal einen Stecker, der war nicht in der einen Stellung aber auch nicht in der anderen, so ein Zwitter, der hat bei Vibrationen zu und abgeschaltet.
Für jeden Bus werden in der Simatic-Software auch die Kennwerte berechnet (anhand der Leitungslänge usw.) selbst das ist für einen funktionierenden Bus wichtig =)
Es kann auch ein Teilnehmer sein der Defekt ist und die Elektronik z.B. mit der Wärme anfängt zu spinnen. Verlauf der Tagestemperatur.

Wenn der Bus laut Messung funktioniert und richtig terminiert ist würde ich mir mal das Program angucken und dort die Fehlerbehandlung vom Bus anschauen. Wenn du schon sagst das "komische" Meldungen an der HMI kommen. Darüber kannst du evtl. das Gebiet einkreisen und evtl. Sachen austauschen.

Für mich ist das der schlimmste Fall den ich mir vorstellen kann und ich habe lange auf den Bus verzichtet, weil er halt so schlecht nachvollziehbar ist und man sich erst wieder reinarbeiten muss =)

Zum Thema Frequenzumformer und abgeschirmte Motorleitung. Es ist glaube ich nur ab einer bestimmten Motorleistung erforderlich eine geschirmte Leitung zu verwenden. Nicht alles muss immer geschirmt werden, um auf jeden Fall sicher zu sein. Mann kann sich auch mit der Schirmung hochfrequente Probleme von anderen Anlagen einfangen, die evtl. nicht der EMV genügen. Bestes Beispiel bei mir war mal eine Hochfrequenzschweissanlage. Als ich den Schirm abgemacht habe war alles gut. Der Rest auf der Motorleitung wurde denke ich in der Drossel "geschluckt".
Auch die Kapazitiven Eigenschaften einer Leitung reichen bei kleinen Motoren aus, um wie eine Drossel zu wirken =)

Der physical Layer eines Profibus ist übrigens auf RS485 aufgebaut, mit den Grundlagen kannst du das Verständnis vielleicht vertiefen.

Gobo


----------



## MSB (3 November 2007)

Weils jetzt im Grunde sowieso schon alles OT ist:

Ich war letzte Woche auf einer Schulung für Sicherheitstechnik.

Da kam dann auch das Thema EMV auf, unter anderem weil in den neuen Sicherheits-Normen,
die EMV-Immunitiät der Anlage, besonders der Sicherheitsschaltgeräte explizit festgesetzt ist.

Aussage des Referenten in der darüber natürlich aufkommenden Diskussion:
"Wenn die Frequenzumrichter nach Herstellerangaben angeschlossen sind, ist man in dem Punkt auf der sicheren Seite,
aber wissen sie eigentlich, das jedes Handy deutlich mehr Strahlungsleistung hat als irgend ein möglicherweise schlecht
geschirmtes / nicht geschirmtes Motorkabel."

Hier wurde dann u.a. noch genannt, das die EMV-Einstrahlung in Geräte mit 30V/m gerpüft wird,
und ein Handy im schlimmsten Fall mit 100V/m Feldstärke zu Buche schlägt.

Würde mich mal interessieren was ihr von dieser Aussage haltet / wie ihr diese aus technischer Sicht beurteilt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## GobotheHero (3 November 2007)

Ich hatte vor ca. 5 Jahren eine Begegnung der 3. Art =)

Bei einer Anlage mit Teleperm ("m" glaube ich) Regelungstechnik, aber noch die Analoge von 1970 Wirewrap-Technik.
Ich stand vor den Regelungsschränken (2 Doppelschränke).
Da gingen ca. 1100m³/h Gas druch und wurden verbrannt. Mehrfach überlagernde Regelung ... ich habe mich immer gewundert warum ab und zu die Anlage in der Leistung hochfuhr. Also wirklich merklich die Leistung erhöhte ... das Vibrieren in der Analge wurde stärker und die Geräuschkulisse wurde anders.
Bis mich dann mal jemand auf dem Handy anrief während ich im Regelungsschrank arbeitete. Das war vielleicht unheimlich. Das Handy hat also ab und an versucht Netz zu finden oder sich zu Melden. Ich habe das nachher noch mit nem normalen Funkgerät ausprobiert von Kenwood, die Änderungen waren merklich. Seither bin ich bei solchen aufgaben immer sehr bedacht auf Handy und  Funkgeräteabstrahlungen.
Bei neuerer Elektronik wird aber auch darauf acht gegeben das nicht unbedingt Leiterbahnen benutzt werden, die in ihrer Länge perfekt als Antenne für diesen Frequenzbereich dienen (zumindest in der Medizintechnik).
Gibt es eigentlich bezahlbare Messsysteme zur EMV-Messung ?
Wäre ja schon interessant =)

Gobo


----------



## TommyG (3 November 2007)

Bei der ELV

gibts sowas. Mir hat ein 'Wanzenfinder' schon ein paar mal geholfen Jauler und Störer zu lokalisieren. 

Mit den Terminatoren hatte ich ein paar mal das Problem, das 'keiner was gemacht hat', die Anlage aber rumspackte. Gerade die falsche Terminierung brachte dann 'Erfolg'. 

Z.B. war ein Stecker am Panel nicht mehr 100%ig auf ON, also terminiert. Dies bewirkte, dass der Bus zwar 'grün' war, aber die Signale nicht angezeigt werden konnten. Nach einiger Suche, und wie gesagt, dem Abschalten des anderen Endes, konnte der Übeltäter entdeckt werden. Jetzt läuft die Anlage (sogar mehr als 350km wech..) stabil. 

Mehrfach habe ich schon abisolierte Strippen im den Schneid- Klemm- Anschlüssen gefunden.

Zum Anfangsposter will ich nur sagen, das geschirmte Strippen immer besser sind. örtliche Trennung tut oft ein weiteres. Zum Glück rennt mein Bus net durch die Gegend.

Auch das neue Absetzen der Profibusstrippen hat mir schon geholfen, mehr haben wir eigentlich nicht gemacht.

Bei 'lauter Nachbarschaft' haben wir öfters auch schon mit 500kBit gearbeitet, unsere Analgen sind aber nicht sozeitkritisch, daher eine mögliche Option für uns.

Greetz, Tom


----------



## centipede (3 November 2007)

> Mehrfach habe ich schon abisolierte Strippen im den Schneid- Klemm- Anschlüssen gefunden.



Das kenne ich.:-D:-D.
Solche "Elektriker" sollten doch lieber bei ihren Hausinstalltionen bleiben.


----------



## Elektri(c)ker (4 November 2007)

*Und es geht doch.*

Hallo Gemeinde,
ich bin sehr überascht über die Resonanz auf dieses Thema.

Aber nun zu "meiner" Anlage. Als allererstes muss ich meinen Chef in Schutz nehmen. Er hatte (zu Beginn des Projektes) sich mit SEW in Verbindung gesetzt und die Leute von SEW sagten das er für diese Anwendung keine abgeschirmte Leitung benötigt. 
Ich war also vergangene Woche an der Anlage und habe einige Lösungsansätze ausprobiert (try by error). 

Ergebniß: Die Anlage läuft wieder ohne Probleme.
Nachdem ich die Stecker und Endwiederstände kontrolliert habe, Ferritkerne auf die Busleitung gesetzt und es auch mal mit einseitig offenem Schirm sowie einem zusätzlichen Repeater probiert habe (ohne Wirkung), habe ich die Ferritkerne auf die Motorleitungen gesetzt und die Schirme wieder verbunden. Und siehe da, keine Störungen mehr.

Die Frage warum die Anlage im Anfang lief konnte mir bis jetzt keiner defenitiv beantworten.


----------



## mega_ohm (5 November 2007)

centipede schrieb:


> _Die Widerstände kannst du auch nur messen, wenn kein Teilnehmer angesteckt ist._


_Ich hatte nur den Stecker (ohne nix hinten dran !!!) mit einem Meßgerät der Firma Amprobe gemessen, die Meßergebnisse hier eingestellt._
_{Zitat. _Ich habe mal die Widerstände an einem Profibus-DP- Stecker gemessen:
Versuchsvoraussetzung:
- Stecker Profibus-DP von Siemens
- Meßgerät (Amprobe)
- keine Profibus- Leitung, kein Gerät angeschlossen => Werkstatt-(Labor)versuch
Zitatende}




> _Du hast ansonten ja noch die Innenwiderstande der Anschaltungen._
> _Ansonsten bekommst du solche Zusatzwiderstande messtechnisch mit dem Oszilloskop raus. Die Rechteckspannung macht dann an der Waagerechten einen Sprung nach unten._
> 
> _Jetzt habe ich mir nochmals deine Messungen durchgelesen, du misst ja A gegen A und B gegen B. Ich denke du solltest A gegen B messen und du wirst 220Ohm messen. Ansonsten sind deine Messergebnisse ja richtig, nur völlig sinnfrei_


Sinnfrei sind nur Kommentare von Leuten, die sich den beschriebenen Meßaufbau (den ich kleinlichst ! dokumentiert hatte) nicht durchlesen, dann aber der Meinung sind, was Supertolles (den sogennanten Meßfehler) gefunden zu haben.
Ich hatte meine Messungen eben genau aus dem Grund, weil ich wollte, daß Außenstehende diese nachvollziehen können, aufnotiert.
Ich hatte gehofft, daß vielleicht irgendwo der Tipp kommt, daß man mein Problem so nicht messen kann.

Für Dich zitiere ich es nochmals:
{Zitat: Folgende Widerstandsmessungen wurde durchgeführt:
- INPUT A => OUT A ... 0,002 Ohm (un-terminiert)
IN A => OUT A ... >> gegen unendlich Ohm (terminiert)
- INPUT B => OUT B ... 0,002 Ohm (un-terminiert)
IN B => OUT B ... >> gegen unendlich Ohm (terminiert)
- INPUT A => OUT B ... >> gegen unendlich Ohm (un-terminiert wie terminiert)
- INPUT B => OUT A ... >> gegen unendlich Ohm (un-terminiert wie terminiert)
Zitatende}

Wie können Meßergebnisse eigentlich richtig, aber völlig sinnfrei sein ?
Ist es schon sinnfrei, vorher zu messen, oder ist erst das Ablesen der Ergebnisse ohne Sinn ? (wird das vielleicht eine Frage um den Sinn des Messens, den Sinn des Lebens ???)


----------



## centipede (5 November 2007)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> _I_
> Wie können Meßergebnisse eigentlich richtig, aber völlig sinnfrei sein ?
> Ist es schon sinnfrei, vorher zu messen, oder ist erst das Ablesen der Ergebnisse ohne Sinn ? (wird das vielleicht eine Frage um den Sinn des Messens, den Sinn des Lebens ???)



Entschuldige ich wollte hier nicht deine Kompetenz in Frage stellen.
Mit sinnfrei meinte ich hier nur, dass eine Messung von A nach A' keinen wirklichen Fortschritt bringt.
Ich dachte hier du wolltest etwas über die verschaltenen Widerstände erfahren, und hier ist halt ein anderer Messaufbau sinnvoll.
Deshalb sind deine Messergebnise immer noch richtig, denn du hast ja die richtigen Ergebnisse zu dem was du gemessen hast.

Vielleicht sollt man sich am Anfang der Messung auch fragen, ob das was ich messe, mich auch wirklich weiterbringt.

[closed]


----------



## ybbs (5 November 2007)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> Ich hatte gehofft, daß vielleicht irgendwo der Tipp kommt, daß man mein Problem so nicht messen kann.


Gut, dann will ich mal nicht so sein. Du kannst Dein Problem so nicht messen.   

Ernsthaft: Was ist denn Dein Problem? 
Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe ist Dein Problem folgendes: Du hast eine Anlage die sporadisch Busprobleme hatte die Du aber nicht lokalisieren konntest. "Sporadisch" war aber doch so häufig, dass Dein Chef jemanden damit beauftragt hat dem er es zutraut den Fehler zu finden. Die Fa. kam, fand ein Problem in der Installation und seit dem läuft die Anlage. Du aber hegst Zweifel daran, dass das gefundene Problem in der Form vorhanden war.

Folgendes könntest Du tun

1. Klärung woher die Aussage "Stecker war terminiert" kommt. Ist die Quelle glaubhaft oder hat hier evtl. jemand etwas mißverstanden? Gibt es einen Bericht der Fa.

2. Technische Daten zum eingebauten Stecker besorgen. Klärung ob es sein kann, dass der Bus trotz Terminierung läuft. -> Ggf. Rücksprache mit dem Hersteller des Steckers. Evtl. gab es mal Chargenprobleme.

3. Mit den ermittelten Daten den Ersteller des unter 1. genannten Berichtes kontaktieren und die gefundene Ursache und die Lösung genau erklären lassen. Z.B. Schalter in Zwischenstellung. 

4. Falls weiterhin Zweifel bestehen, versuchen das Problem zu reproduzieren. D.h. Schiebeschalter stückweise verschieben

5. Anschluß des Steckers prüfen. Evtl. kann man einen vermurksten Schirmanschluß o.ä. erkennen. Vielleicht hatte eine Ader nur unzureichend Kontakt mit dem Stecker oder oder oder...

6. Den Stecker austauschen und daran gezielt messen. z.B. Gibt es eine Stellung des Schiebeschalters in der der Bus terminiert bzw. belastet wird und der 2. Abgang nicht korrekt abgetrennt wird.

Damit sollte sich zumindest verifizieren lassen ob an diesem Stecker ein Problem bestanden haben könnte.


----------



## mega_ohm (5 November 2007)

centipede schrieb:


> Mit sinnfrei meinte ich hier nur, dass eine Messung von A nach A' keinen wirklichen Fortschritt bringt.


Das kann ich so nicht sagen.
Es hat sich ja mit der Messung herausgestellt, daß nach der Terminierung der Bus eigentlich nicht mehr funktionieren dürfte. (Widerstand A=> A',
B=>B' nach Terminierung gegen unendlich)
Ich wollte ja mit meinen Messungen eigentlich die Beschaltung der Widerstände (220 Ohm bzw. 390 Ohm) finden.
Das ist mir nicht gelungen.


> Ich dachte hier du wolltest etwas über die verschaltenen Widerstände erfahren, und hier ist halt ein anderer Messaufbau sinnvoll.
> Deshalb sind deine Messergebnise immer noch richtig, denn du hast ja die richtigen Ergebnisse zu dem was du gemessen hast.
> 
> Vielleicht sollt man sich am Anfang der Messung auch fragen, ob das was ich messe, mich auch wirklich weiterbringt.


Welcher Messaufbau wäre denn sinnvoll, um die Aussage "Stecker war terminiert, deshalb sporadische Ausfälle" (was ich nach wie vor bezweifle)
entweder zu erklären, bzw. mit Meßwerten als falsch darstellen zu können ?


----------



## centipede (6 November 2007)

Gut dann hole ich doch noch mal aus.

War die Verbindungsstelle mit einem oder mit zwei Steckern realisiert?
Bei 2 Steckern kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass hier die Terminierung Schuld sein kann. Bei einem Stecker muss es eigentlich ein alter Stecker sein, der den Abgang nicht physikalisch trennt.

Der Stecker wurde doch durch die Firma ausgestauscht, oder?
Somit kann es sein dass jetzt ein Stecker mit physikalischer Trennung verbaut ist, im Gegensatz zu davor.

Der Messaufbau könnte folgendermaßen aussehen.
Zwei Buskabel mit PG Buchse, zwei Enden davon zusammenstecken und einen Abschluswidersatnd aktivieren. Die noch freien Enden an Master bzw. Slave stecken.
Nun kannst du den Widerstand dazuschalten, ohne dass die Verbindung getrennt wird.

Gruß Centi


----------

